

How can I overcome envy of people who are my age but are far more successful? - hornbaker
http://www.quora.com/Psychology/How-can-I-overcome-envy-of-people-who-are-my-age-but-are-far-more-successful-than-I-am

======
realize
1\. Convince yourself that success is a lottery and they were just mostly
lucky.

2\. Embrace your envy and let it push you to strive harder.

3\. Stop thinking about others and use your mental energy to focus on what
you're doing yourself.

4\. Accept that you aren't up to their level and live with your limitations.
Not everyone is that capable. Do you spend much time envying olympic athletes
your age?

5\. [insert another cliche here]

------
rman666
How about envy of people who are much younger than me but are far more
successful ... damn kids!

